
iOS Dev Tools - siphonophore
https://iosdev.tools/
======
nimeshneema
I'll add a few of my favourites:

\- iOS Dev Weekly ([https://iosdevweekly.com/](https://iosdevweekly.com/))

\- Little Bites of Cocoa
([https://littlebitesofcocoa.com/](https://littlebitesofcocoa.com/))

\- objc ([https://www.objc.io/](https://www.objc.io/))

\- NSHipster ([http://nshipster.com/](http://nshipster.com/))

\- NSBlog / Friday Q&A from Mike Ash
([https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/](https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/))

\- This Week in Swift
([https://swiftnews.curated.co/](https://swiftnews.curated.co/))

\- Erica Sadun ([http://ericasadun.com/](http://ericasadun.com/))

\- Quality Coding ([http://qualitycoding.org/](http://qualitycoding.org/))

\- Use Your Loaf ([http://useyourloaf.com/](http://useyourloaf.com/))

\- Swift Monthly ([http://swiftmonthly.com/](http://swiftmonthly.com/))

\- Cocoa, Objective-C and Swift programming News aggregator
([https://twitter.com/cocoadevblogs](https://twitter.com/cocoadevblogs))

~~~
morbidhawk
objc.io and nshipster were my two favorite iOS dev blogs. It's a bummer there
haven't been new posts for a while. They still have years worth of really high
quality content though

Edit: Another blog worth following is the Swift Blog
([https://swift.org/blog/](https://swift.org/blog/)) and the old Swift Blog
([https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/](https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/))
by Apple/Swift engineers

~~~
cballard
The author of NSHipster works for Apple now and typically, Apple employees
don't blog about work - possibly a policy?

------
michaelmior
I was surprised to see the mention of Rollout which I hadn't heard of which
claims to allow you to push hot fixes to native iOS apps. Although I've been
out of the iOS game for a while, I recalled this being against Apple's ToS.
Apparently this is is still true to some degree, but they have an interesting
blog post about how they can work around these restrictions.

[https://blog.rollout.io/2016/01/updating-apps-without-app-
st...](https://blog.rollout.io/2016/01/updating-apps-without-app-store/)

~~~
pearlsteinj
TLDR; it's because they're not pushing new features but rather bug fixing
through the proper channels (Webkit framework or JavascriptCore).

~~~
michaelmior
The interesting bit being that they can patch native methods using JS. You
have to write a specific patch in JS though and still fix the original native
code before pushing out the next version.

------
barnaclejive
More Favorites:

\- iOS Cookies ([http://www.ioscookies.com/](http://www.ioscookies.com/))

\- iOS Goodies ([http://ios-goodies.com/](http://ios-goodies.com/))

\- NSHipster ([http://nshipster.com/](http://nshipster.com/))

\- Cocoa With Love
([http://www.cocoawithlove.com/](http://www.cocoawithlove.com/))

~~~
morbidhawk
Cool, the cocoawithlove blog is active again

------
nimeshneema
On a slightly related note, my list of favourite non-development blogs which I
follow as an iOS developer:

\- Daring Fireball ([http://daringfireball.net/](http://daringfireball.net/))

\- The Loop ([http://www.loopinsight.com/](http://www.loopinsight.com/))

\- Six Colors ([https://sixcolors.com/](https://sixcolors.com/))

\- Marco Arment ([https://marco.org/](https://marco.org/))

\- Mac Rumors ([http://www.macrumors.com/](http://www.macrumors.com/))

~~~
jayrhynas
Marco did an interview with Computerphile today:
[http://youtu.be/yVRtJbXQsL8](http://youtu.be/yVRtJbXQsL8)

------
melling
I'm collecting everything that might help a Swift developer.

I try to tag urls to keep them organized. If you want to learn about Core
Image or SpriteKit, for example:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=10000&q=CoreIma...](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=10000&q=CoreImage)

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=SpriteKit&age=100...](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?q=SpriteKit&age=10000)

I also provide a weekly view that ends on Saturdays:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?week=0](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?week=0)

All the raw data is on Github:
[https://github.com/melling/SwiftResources](https://github.com/melling/SwiftResources)

------
junker101
If you work in in any sort of time-sheets based model: WakaTime
([https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/)) is indispensable.

------
aaronbrethorst
I'm biased, but I also like
[http://www.cocoacontrols.com](http://www.cocoacontrols.com) :)

------
VPrime
Shameless plug.. I think our app hyperPad fits the list
[https://www.hyperpad.com](https://www.hyperpad.com)

Great for mobile games and other interactive apps. Also awesome for
prototyping UI and animations. :)

------
s_dev
Looks useful, reminds me of Swift Toolbox and Cocoa Controls.

I would add two resources to the blogs list: NatashaTheRobot and Dave Verwer's
NewsLetters. Both are excellent newsletters for iOS devs.

------
kybernetyk
Wow, really extensive site (I sent you a suggestion btw).

Something you could improve: Screenshots (where applicable). The lists have
that "wall of text" feeling without any graphics.

------
SkyMarshal
Another worth checking out, esp if you're a coder who wants to learn design>

* [http://designcode.io/](http://designcode.io/)

------
pkaler
Shameless plug for the weekly Swift newsletter I put together:
[http://www.swiftnews.co](http://www.swiftnews.co)

------
IamFermat
Which SDKs are being used by what mobile apps. So devs can get a sense of what
SDKs to use and also what SDKs major apps use.

\- AppSight.co ([http://www.appsight.co/](http://www.appsight.co/))

------
Camillo
BTW, what is the best Git GUI on Mac? I don't care about price. I have always
used the command line, but many operations would be faster with a mouse.

~~~
nimeshneema
SourceTree ([https://www.sourcetreeapp.com/](https://www.sourcetreeapp.com/))
is pretty good and free.

In case you don't mind going for a paid alternative, Git Tower is good too
([https://www.git-tower.com/](https://www.git-tower.com/)). Comes with 30 days
trial.

You may also like to check out a list of GUI clients here:

[https://git-scm.com/downloads/guis](https://git-scm.com/downloads/guis)

------
joeblau
A few things on that list which seem useful, but there are a lot more services
on that list than actual tools.

------
black2night
great

